# Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen



## davis (12. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht ob es für die diesjährige Angelsaison schon zu spät ist....aber ich würde gerne den Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen wagen!#6 

Ich fische sehr viel mit Kunstködern...interessiere mich aber dennoch für alle anderen Angeltechniken...mit Ausnahme des Stippens...:m 

Und nachdem ich jetzt auch vor 3 Monaten ins Karpfenfischen eingestiegen bin fehlt mir jetzt nur noch das Fliegenfischen!|supergri 

Ich habe damals als ich noch in der Jugendgruppe unseres Angelvereins war ein paar mal mit der Fliegenrute gefischt...habe aber keine eigene!

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal etwas beraten könntet was den Kauf einer Fliegenfischerausrüstung angeht!

Ich scheue es nicht etwas Geld dafür auszugeben da ich stets mit ordentlichem Gerät fische!

Der Flussabschnitt vor meiner Haustür is ein klasse Salmonidenbereich...ich fange hin und wieder schöne Forellen mit kleinen Wobblern...aber oft beobachte ich Forellen vom Ufer aus die nur von der Oberfläche fressen und meine Wobbler nicht wollen....also muss ich hier mit neuen Raffinessen ran!
Der Fluss ist an vielen Stellen nur 0,5m tief und sehr schnellfließend...und das Wasser is auch oft sehr klar! Sind das nicht gute Vorraussetzungen?

Wie gesagt...ich habe keinen blassen Dunst vom Angelgerät des Fliegenfischens....also würde ich mich über Tipps und Kaufempfehlungen freuen! 

Danke schonmal!

mfg|wavey: 

davis


----------



## AGV Furrer (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Davis,
grundsätzlich ist es NIE zu spüät um mit dem Fliegenfischen an zu fangen, und für das von dir geschilderte Gewässer würde ich eine Rute der Klasse 4 oder 5 empfehlen.

Vor dem Kauf einer Ausrüstung solltest du jedoch unbedingt einen Wurflehrgang absolvieren. Nicht nur das du dann von Anfang an mehr Freude am Fliegenfischen haben wirst, bei den meißten Anbietern derartiger Kurse hast du zu dem die Möglichkeit versch. Ruten und Rollen kennen zu lernen, was dir bei Kauf einer eigenen Ausrüstung sehr nützlich sein wird.


----------



## davis (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo!

Wir haben ja damals in der Jugendgruppe solche Kurse gehabt...gut is zwar ein Moment her aber ich wollte mir das dann selbst wieder beibringen. Lernen durch probieren halt....:m 

Hab mich mal bei ebay umgesehen...da gibts ja en Haufen Angebote...
Was bedeutet das mit 4-5??Wurfgewicht??|kopfkrat 

Nochma was zum Gewässer: Wie gesagt is der Fluss stellenweise sehr flach und schnellfließend...an diesen Stellen ist er im Schnitt 10 Meter breit. Der Uferbewuchs is recht heftig...d.h. ich kann zwar vom Ufer aus Spinnfischen aber habe hinter mir kein Platz mit der Fliegenrute zu schmeißen...werde also mit der Wathose rein müssen...

Hab auch gesehen das die Ruten oft sehr teuer sind...gibts nich auch anständige Ruten mit Rolle für max. 100 Euro??|kopfkrat 

Tipps und Vorschläge wären toll!#6 

mfg

davis


----------



## snoekbaars (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Grüß' Dich!!

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Ansinnen, das Fliegenfischen erlernen zu wollen!!
#6

Ich befürworte ausdrücklich und ebenfalls die Sache mit dem Wurfkurs.
Wichtig ist, sich hier einen PROFI zu suchen, und sich !!NICHT!! von einem wohlwollenden Fliegenfischer "ein bißchen was" zeigen zu lassen.
|bla:
Die Investition ist optimal angelegt!!!!!!!!

Wundere Dich jedoch nicht, wenn Du über kurz oder etwas länger NUR noch mit der Fliege fischst. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es Allen und zwangsweise so ergeht, aber damit Du wärest nicht der Erste.
:m

Bis später
Ralph
P.S.:
Wenn Du zudem noch ein derart optimales Flüßchen in der Nähe hast ist der Suchtfaktor absolut nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## snoekbaars (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Ich nochmal ...

... "lernen durch probieren" ...
Wenn Du den harten und steinigen Weg gehen willst ... bitte.
Die ganze Art und Weise des Fliegenfischens ist zwar nicht BESONDERS schwer, aber doch recht komplex.
Wenn Du schon so beginnen möchtest, dann besorg' Dir wenigstens ein gutes Buch. Ich kam gut mit Hans Steinfort's: "Fliegenfischen für Anfänger" zurecht.
Nur würde ich aus heutiger Sicht ebenfalls eine 4er bis 5er Rute empfehlen, nicht wie Steinfort in meiner Ausgabe damals eine 7er.

... "4-5" ...
Ja, es ist eine Art Wurfgewicht. Je kleiner die Zahl, desto leichter. Diese "AFTMA"-Zahl klassifiziert von 1-17, glaub' ich, wie schwer die ersten 9 Meter einer Fliegenschnur sind.
Wenn Du des Englischen mächtig bist, und eine gute Seite zum Einstieg suchst, kann ich nur www.globalflyfisher.com empfehlen.
Dort ist ganz sicher auch eine Tabelle, die den AFTMA-Klassen das jeweilige Gewicht zuordnet.
Andere Boardies kennen sicher auch andere, deutschsprachige Seiten.

... anständige Rute und Rolle für 100 Euro ...
Es kommt immer drauf an, was man unter "anständig" versteht, aber DAS wird für mein Empfinden knapp. Und mit Rute und Rolle ist es leider nicht getan. Bei fortschreitendem Können und Wissen wist Du Gerät dieser Preisklasse schnell als überholt empfinden.

Fliegenfischen ist ganz sicher nicht annähernd so "schwierig" wie oft angenommen, aber gutes Gerät hat hier leider seinen Preis.

An Deinem Flüßchen wirst Du sicher oft den Roll- oder Switchwurf anwenden können. Weit zu werfen erscheint mir für dort auch nicht notwendig.

Ich kann nur nochmal unterstreichen wie wichtig ein professioneller Fliegenfischerkurs ganz zu Beginn einer "Fliegenfischerkarriere" ist.

Ralph


----------



## davis (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hey!

Danke für die freundlichen Tipps!

Bin sicher ihr habt recht mit eurer Empfehlung einen Kurs zu machen aber ich probiers lieber mit nem Buch...das wird günstiger sein.
Bin Student und habe weder viel Zeit für Kurse noch viel Geld dafür übrig.

Naja was versteh ich unter "anständigem" Gerät....d.h. alle Ruten die ich besitze sind hochwertige Ruten von Shimano oder Quantum...genauso die Rollen dazu...
Das ist halt was woran ich eher weniger spare weil ich mit qualitativ hochwertigem Gerät immer gut gefahren bin!
Nur wollte ich nich gleich die teuerste Fliegenrute kaufen weil ich zunächst bissle lernen und testen wollte!
Kann man das Fischen mit Kunstködern (Spinner,Wobbler usw.) auf Forelle mit Fliegenfischen vergleichen? Ich mein wenn ich mit Wobblern hin und wieder die Forellen erwisch werd ich die doch mit der Fliege auch gut fangen können oder?

mfg

davis


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Davis,
> grundsätzlich ist es NIE zu spüät um mit dem Fliegenfischen an zu fangen, und für das von dir geschilderte Gewässer würde ich eine Rute der Klasse 4 oder 5 empfehlen.
> .



Stimmt zu spät ists nie aber  am 1.10. gehen  an den meisten Bächen die Schonzeit los ... deshalb würd ich Davis empfehlen zumindest dort erst im Frühjahr anzugreifen  =)


----------



## snoekbaars (12. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Also ... für meine Begriffe beginnt "anständiges Gerät" beim Fliegenfischen mit einer Rute für ca. 70-100, und einer Rolle für ca. ... na ... 30-60 Euronen.
Eher noch würde ich so ein Set von Scierra oder Vision für € 120 kaufen.
Dann ist auch eine Leine dabei.

Alles DArunter würde ich als "billig" bezeichnen.
(Gebrauchte) Schnäppchen, z.B. bei eBay, ausgenommen.
Mit ein wenig Erfahrung kann man dort schauen, was man günstig ersteigern kann, und für was es sich lohnt.
Aber diese hast Du nicht.

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine YAD-Rute 5-6, 'ne passende Balzer Rolle und evtl. eine Climax-Leine als DT6F. Dazu kommt noch konisch gezogenes Vorfach, Pitzenbauer-Ringe und Tippetmaterial, und schlußendlich noch die Fliegen ... Trocken- oder Nymphen.

Also gut € 150,- würde ich schon einplanen.

Damit kannst Du ein-zwei Jahre fischen.

(Fliegen-)Fischen mit einer Insektenimitation, selbst Streamern ist schon anders als Spinn- oder Wobblerfischen.

Pirschen ist das Gleiche.
Beim Anbieten hast Du verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Schräg stromauf, oder -ab, bewegungslos, minimal bewegt, oder eingestrippt. Je nach dem was Du am anderen Ende der Leine für eine Fliegen fischst.
Am besten liest Du erst mal, und fragst dann nach Unklarheiten, sonst sprengt es hier den Rahmen.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Ace (14. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein wenn ich mit Wobblern hin und wieder die Forellen erwisch werd ich die doch mit der Fliege auch gut fangen können oder?


...wenn du es richtig machst wirst du deutlich besser fangen !!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Das kann man so nicht stehenlassen Ace .
Ich habe z.B. in Dänemark mit der Fliege teilweise mehr als 10 Rainis über 40 cm pro Tag landen können , bei Versuchen mit der Spinnstange waren es meist nur 3 oder 4 dafür aber deutlich mehr Bachforellen .
Hier in Heimischen Gewässern ists anders Mit der Fliegenrute fang ich an meinen Lieblingsbach höchstens Hasel , auf Wobbler dagegen 1-3 40 er Bachforellen pro tag .
Hab dort noch nie eine Forelle steigen sehn , und die Fische hatten auch alle fast nur Fische und Krebse im Magen ...
Ich denk mal selbst n profi mit der Fliege fängt dort nicht mehr als ich mit Wobblern !

AAAber da Davis ja n Bach mit steigenden Forellen hat kann ihm das egal sein denn da wird er sicher mit Fliege mehr fangen .


----------



## snoekbaars (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Guten Morgen zusammen!!

Und ich wiederum würde Ace zustimmen.

Mag sein, dass die größeren nicht in Massen mit Streamer zu fangen sind, und je nach Strömungsprofil das Anbieten schwieriger sein kann.
Aber für unfangbar halte ich größere Forellen mit Streamer absolut nicht.

Man benutze am heimischen Bach mit den 40er Forellen doch mal einen schicken Fischchenstreamer oder einen fluopinkfarbenen Bachflohkrebs in Über- oder Untergröße.
Zumindest, so meine ich, kann man dies so pauschal wie Kochtoppangler nicht behaupten. und mit Dänemark oder heimisch hat das m.E. auch nicht viel zu tun. Jedes Gewässer hat möglicher Wiese seine Eigenheiten. Und die gilt es, herauszufinden.
Dann klappt's auch mit den 40er Bachforellen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Das dies pauschal für Dänemark und für deutschland gilt wollt ich auch damit nicht sagen sondern eigentlich das gleiche wie du , nähmlich das jedes Gewässer (und jede Fischart) seine Eigenarten hat ...
Pauschal würd ich dagegen sagen das bachforellen EHER auf Dickere happen stehn und Rainis EHER auf Kleinzeug ... Mag aber auch gewässerabhängig sein ...

Und klar würde man in "meinem" Gewässer auch die großen mitm Streamer fangen wobei das wohl um einiges schwerer wäre , Weil man erstens einen mindestens 5 cm langen Köder werfen müsste , diesen auch an Standplätzen wie z.B. unter Bäumen anbieten muss , und dabei auch noch trotz nerviger Strömung auf tiefe kommen muss ...

Wie gesagt mag sein das das n profi mit der Fliege gut hinbekommt , aber selbst der würde dann (denk ich mal) nicht besser fangen als ich mit der Spinnstange und schwimmenden Wobblern . Die Dinger sind nähmlich für das gewässer wie geschaffen ...

So und jetzt nochmal zum eigentlichen thema : Also ich würde eher ne 5-6er empfehlen . Für nen kleinen bach wäre der 4-5er bestimmt ideal aber man will ja auch ma andere Sachen ausprobieren ... ( Was weiß ich vielleicht Rapfen Streamern , annen Forellenpuff wo weitwürfe angebracht sind oder keine Ahnung wo noch hin ...)
Und da is meiner Meinung nach ne 5-6er eher angebracht da allgemeiner einsetzbar ...

Zumindest mach ich mit meiner 5-6er Alles vom Karpfen und hechtfischen (okay ich gebs zu ers war nur 1 Karpen udn 1 hecht) bis zum feinen Äschen (war auch nur eine) oder Rotaugen (ne zahl mit mindestens 3 nullen ...) angeln ...
Und ich würd auch zu Anfang nicht zuviel geld ausgeben also ich komm mit meiner noname 30 € Rute , ner kaputten 10 € Rolle (die eh nur Schnurbehälter is) und ner 25 € Schnur ganz gut aus ...


----------



## davis (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hey ihr Fliegenfischer!

Ich hab mir jetzt mal paar Ruten 5-6 angeguckt im Angellädchen....da gibts paar günstige von Sänger....so um die 50 Euro und dann noch paar von "grey" oder so....die liegen alle über 100 Euro....
Und Rollen gibts da nen ganzen Haufen....kann bei den Teilen aber keine großen, qualitativen Unterschiede feststellen...
Welche Rollengröße braucht man denn für ne Rute 5-6?|kopfkrat ? Ich glaub nämlich der im Angelladen hat gar kein Plan vom Fliegenfischen!:q


----------



## Schwede 11 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Die 100€ solltest du schon anlegen !An allen anderen vergeht dir mit der Zeit die Lust!
Wichtig ist es das du die Rute erstmal zur Probe wirfst!Sie muß dir liegen!
In vielen  guten Läden kannst du Ruten probe werfen!
Bei den Rollengrößen ist es so wie bei den Ruten,sie müssen auf eiander abgestimmt sein!
Soll heißen 5-6 Rute,5-6 Rolle und 5-6 Schnur! 

MFG Timo


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hi Davis #h
hier kann Dir geholfen werden #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				Schwede 11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 100€ solltest du schon anlegen !An allen anderen vergeht dir mit der Zeit die Lust!


So siehts aus, ich schätze mal, Davis hatte die Sänger Specialist Fly in der Hand, ist keine schlechte Rute aber schlicht und ergreifend zu schwer.

@Davis:
jup, einen Hunderter solltest schon einrechnen... aber lass Dir auch nicht aufschwätzen, daß eine Gute Fliegenrute erst ab 250Tacken zu bekommen ist, das ist nämlich glattweg falsch! 

Schau Dir mal in dem von mir gelinkten Shop die EXORI Crown Fly an oder auch die Grey's

Fliegenrolle...
Das ist der Punkt der Ausrüstung, an dem Du bis AFTMA Klasse 5 sparen kannst... bis #5 brauchst nicht unbedingt ne Bremse und die Rolle ist nur Schnurbehälter.


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das Fischen mit Kunstködern (Spinner,Wobbler usw.) auf Forelle mit Fliegenfischen vergleichen? Ich mein wenn ich mit Wobblern hin und wieder die Forellen erwisch werd ich die doch mit der Fliege auch gut fangen können oder?
> 
> mfg
> 
> davis


 
Halo Davis, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied! Eine Fliege kannst du mit einer Fliegenrute genauer platzieren und den Vorgang auch in Sichtweite verfolgen.
Eine Trockenfliege, die sich in Zeitlupentempo vorwärts bewegt und vielleicht genau mit dem Hinterteil auf die Wasseroberfläche auftreffen soll, kannst du nur mit der Fliegenrute so werfen.
Ich angle in der Ostsee, mit Sbirolino und Fliege. Also ähnlich Wobbler. Eine Trockenfliege einkurbeln kann schon mal eine Viertelstunde dauern Erstens wirft man ziemlich weit ( sieht also nicht wie die Fliege liegt ) zweitens ist das einholen relativ langweilig. Deshalb benutze ich fast nur Streamer, die wirklich wie Wobbler geführt werden. 
Am Bach benutzt du sicherlich eher Trockenfliegen.


----------



## kawa1951 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Die Big Trout LA von Exori währe für den Einstieg meineserachten eine gute und preiswerte Rolle dazu eine Exori-Classic Evolution Rute.


----------



## gofishing (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

@davis

Wie lange kannst DU denn an Deinem Fluß dieses Jahr noch fischen. Über den Winter werden immer wieder "gute" Ruten bei 123 meins angeboten.


@Kochtoppangler

Wenn Du das nächstemal in DK wieder 10 Rainies über 40 cm / Tag fängst, sag vorher bescheid.  :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Würd ich gerne machen . Allerdings is Dänemark für mich eh gestorben , Bin wieder Schüler und bei den Spritpreisen immoment is das nich drin , außerdem hab ich angst um mein Auto (Ob das möglich wär n 1€ Jobber dafür zu bekommen auf mein Auto aufzupassen :q ) 

Wurd da eigentlich jetzt zum Ende immernoch soviel an Rainis rausgeholt oder hat sich das langsam wieder normalisiert ?


----------



## Schwede 11 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

@ Steffen Schau Dir mal in dem von mir gelinkten Shop die EXORI Crown Fly an oder auch die Grey's

Ich habe mir auch die Crown Fly geholt!
Bin ich sehr zufreiden mit,obwohl sie für meine begriffe etwas schnell ist für einen Anfänger!
Aber wenn er damit klar kommt!!
Ich habe eine 5/6 und Fische damit an der Agger im Bergischen!
Mit der Grey´s komme ich zwar auch klar ,habe mich aber für die Exori entscheiden!Liegt mir Besser!
Da ich  ein Paar Ruten direkt am Wasser ausprobieren konnte viel mir der Kauf Leichter!

MFG Timo


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Moin Timo #h

Ich hab die "Trout & Grayling" also die Crown in 240cm und #5/6 sowie noch die "Seatrout" (Zweihand) in #8/9 Ich möcht nix anderes mehr fischen


----------



## Schwede 11 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Steffen das kann ich Verstehen!
Ich auch nicht mehr!!
Habe noch eine RST 5#!240cm die nehme ich aber nur zum Fischen an einen kleine Bach!

Timo


----------



## René1964 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Davis,

übeleg Dir das nochmal mit dem Wurfkurs. Das ist zumindest für die Basics der bessere (und einfachere) Weg. Aus Büchern und Videos kann man sich bestimmt einiges abgucken, aber ein Profi an der Seite, der sofort eingreifen kann ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Flifi ist was komplett anderes, als alles was Du bisher gemacht hast.

Ich habe erst gestern wieder so einen Kurs mitgemacht und muss sagen, das es sich allemal "gelohnt" hat. 

Auch bei der Rutenauswahl tut man sich so auch leichter. Bei mir war das so, daß ich den ganzen Tag mit einer Schulungsrute (Exori #5 ) geworfen hab. Erst auf der Wiese, dann im Wasser. Am Abend hatte ich dann noch Gelegenheit, verschiedene Ruten der selben Schnurklasse zu werfen. Der Trainer hatte mit mir vereinbart, daß er mir die Rutenpreise erst sagt, wenn ich mich für eine entschieden habe. Also alle ausgiebig geworfen und mich dann für die Loop Black Line #5 entschieden. Die Gerte kostet 180 € Liste und lag mir wesentlich besser in der Hand als z.B. eine SAGE oder River Traun, die 500 Taler kosten. Mit der teureren Rute wäre ich bei einem Blindkauf also nicht so glücklich geworden. Man muss halt probieren was einem liegt. Ist, als wenn man nen Tennisschläger kauft. Boris hätte mit irgendeinem Ebay-Schläger auch nicht Wimbledon gewonnen  

Zum Thema Rolle kannst Du Dir mal die Vosseler anschauen, die haben wohl ein klasse Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis.

Übrigens: Das FliFi ist voll geil. Da kann man seinen Jagdinstinkt voll ausleben. Ich gehe nach wir vor auch gerne zum Ansitzangeln ,aber so mit Gerte und Wathose unterwegs zu sein, und den Fischen die Mücke vors Maul zu schmeissen ist was komplett anderes. Insofern hat Snoekbaars schon Recht, wenn er schreibt, daß die Gefahr, davon nicht mehr loszukommen, recht groß ist :m


----------



## davis (20. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Leute!

Jaaa wenn ihr mir alle zu nem Kurs ratet erzählt mir doch auch mal wie lange sowas dauert....was das Kostet....und wo ich dat machen kann???|kopfkrat

Hab übrigens als noch kein Gerät gekauft.....bin als bei ebay auf der Lauer:m

Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-SUPER-UL...184135013QQcategoryZ56748QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich fische sonst nur mit Shimano Ruten....oder is Shimano der falsche hersteller für Fliegenruten?

mfg


----------



## Rausreißer (20. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ich gerne machen . Allerdings is Dänemark für mich eh gestorben , Bin wieder Schüler und bei den Spritpreisen immoment is das nich drin , außerdem hab ich angst um mein Auto (Ob das möglich wär n 1€ Jobber dafür zu bekommen auf mein Auto aufzupassen :q )



Bei dem Auftritt hier, also das glaube ich nicht.
Pass mal lieber auf das der Lappen für die Kiste nicht bald weg ist.  

R.R. #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Häh ? Was hab ich denn nu wieder gemacht "verwirrt guck"


----------



## Rausreißer (20. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Lass mal stecken Kochtoppangler,
Einige Jungs und Mädels mit dem 1€-Job sind ganz übel dran.

R.R. #h


----------



## snoekbaars (21. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

@davis

Über die Rute bei eBay kann ich nichts sagen. Man kann über die Aktion nur spekulieren. Ob für einen Einsteiger gut oder schlecht kann man nicht pauschal sagen.

Nattürlich ist irgendeine Rute besser als keine Rute, aber mein Tipp ist, erst Kurs, dann Rute kaufen!! So was wie diese Rute bekommst Du dort immer wieder. Ich werde Dir dann gerne bei der Auswahl Hilfestellung leisten. Aber möglicher Weise ergibt sich bei/mit dem Kursveranstalter die Möglichkeit qualitativ hochwertiges (Kurs-)Gerät gebraucht günstig zu erstehen.

So einen Kurs gibt es von einigen Stunden bis zu mehreren Tagen.
Ich würde nicht unter zwei Tage gehen. Kosten wird es zwischen 150 und 300 Euro. In den allermeisten Fällen ist es auch sein Geld wert. Schau' einfach auf einschlägigen Fliegenfischerseiten im Netz wo Kurse in Deiner Nähe veranstaltet werden. Denn für eine Reise, beispielsweise an die Wiesent wo es mehrere sehr gute Schulen gibt, fehlt sicher auch das Geld.
Versuche gegen Ende des Kurses, wenn möglich, möglichst viele verschiedene Rute probe zu werfen. So könntest Du einen Eindruck bekommen, was Dir werferisch liegt. Obwohl sich dies oft erst nach einiger Praxis heraus kristallisiert.


----------



## Schwede 11 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

@ snoekbaars
Diese antwort war richtig!
Erst Kurs machen dann Kaufen!

@ davis
einfachmal in eine Suchmaschine eingeben!
Ich habe für meinen Kurs 70 € abgedrückt!
Aber Vorsicht!!!
Macht Süchtig!!
MFG Timo


----------



## AGV Furrer (21. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo @ davis,
wie du an den Antworten hier im Board unschwer erkennen kannst raten auch die anderen dir zuerst einen Wurfkurs zu besuchen.
Und ich kann das auch nur nochmals wiederholen.

Unabhänging von der ober aufgeführten Auktion (die Rute kenne ich nicht und kann und will daher dazu nichts sagen) möchte ich dir zusätzlich zu einem guten Kurs noch raten, dir vor dem Kauf zu überlegen ob du eine 2-teilige Rute kaufen möchtest.
Bei den heutigen modernen Ruten sind 3-4 teilige Modelle fast Standard.

Diese Ruten sind deutlich leichter zu transportieren und die großen Nachteile in der Aktion gegenüber einer 2-teiligen (die anfangs sicher da waren) findest du heute bei renomierten Herstellern nicht mehr.


----------



## davis (21. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo!

Bin ja schon quasi überzeugt mit dem Kurs....nur finde ich irgendwie keinen Anbieter dafür! Könnt ihr mir einen in Mittelhessen oder überhaupt in Hessen empfehlen???
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Gießen und Wetzlar....

mfg

davis


----------



## Friedemann (22. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hi,

probiers mal in Lahntal-Gossfelden bei Hamm
Der Jürgen Geier ist ein Super-Werfer.
Grüße
Fiedemann


----------



## Qualitynine (22. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Moin zusammen,

@Davis - In dem Laden in Löhnberg werden Fliegenfischerkurse angeboten. Der Inhaber (Steffen) ist selbst Fliegenfischer.
Kannst ja mal nachfragen...

Gruß


----------



## Farina (23. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bin ja schon quasi überzeugt mit dem Kurs....nur finde ich irgendwie keinen Anbieter dafür! Könnt ihr mir einen in Mittelhessen oder überhaupt in Hessen empfehlen???
> Ich komme aus der Nähe von Gießen und Wetzlar....
> ...


 

Hier werden Sie geholfen   www.marios-fliegendose.de

Gruß Farina


----------



## Rainer M (23. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo,

..oder Du versuchst, noch 3-4 Leute zusammen zu bekommen und meldest Dich mal hier:
http://www.fliegenfischerschule-dege.de

Er kommt auch zu Euch! Meine Klicke hat Anfang des Jahres einen Kurs bei ihm gebucht ( ich konnte leider nicht ). Soll nicht nur Informativ, sondern auch sehr lustig gewesen sein!
Rainer


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

bin Eineurojobber und biete dir´nen Wurfkurs an...oder passe auf dein Auto auf! #c  :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Könnte beides gut gebrauchen Bondex ich glaub ersteres sogar noch mehr   =)
Aber mit nem aktuellen Einkommen von null,garnix is das leider nicht finanzierbar .

Und ich wollt damit keine 1 € Jobber beleidigen der Kommentar von mir war wohl etwas unglücklich gewählt !


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*



			
				Rainer M schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ..oder Du versuchst, noch 3-4 Leute zusammen zu bekommen und meldest Dich mal hier:
> http://www.fliegenfischerschule-dege.de
> ...




Moin Rainer  |wavey: 

Herzlich Willkommen im AB. Weißt Du mehr über die Kurse bei Ingo Dege? Habe ne Mail an Ingo geschickt, mit der Anfrage, ob der Kurs am 1.  und 2. Okt. schon voll ist.


----------



## Rainer M (23. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Georg,


..hab` ihn wie gesagt leider verpasst ( Sch... Arbeit ). meine Freunde haben berichtet, dass er sich extrem viel Mühe gegeben hat, unendlich viel Geduld bewiesen und vor allem alles sehr lustig ( mit viel Witz ) rübergebracht hat.
Mehr kann ich Dir leider nicht berichten. Falls wir ihn nochmal buchen, werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein!
Rainer


----------



## Laggo (24. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Die Kurse bei Ingo Dege sind wirklich cool, er nimmt sich wirklich zeit für Jeden!
Zwischendurch kommen dann ein paar Geschichten aus seinem Anglerleben  , was die ganze Sache extrem locker ablaufen läßt :m 

@ goeddoek

Schreib Ihm doch ne PM, ich meine Er war hier auch schon im Flifi Forum!

edit:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=11167


----------



## Ingo Dege (25. September 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Laggo + Rainer,

danke für Eure Lorbeeren! Man muss sich eben Mühe geben - was bei so vielen netten Teilnehmern nicht wirklich schwer fällt!

Gruß aus Bremen
Ingo Dege


----------



## twister-Pro (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen*

Ich empfehle Dir ne 7 teilige Redington rute Wayfarer oder die neue 9 teilie von exori.

Damit bis Du gut gewappjnet, die ruten nehmen kaum platz weg wegen kleinem Packmass ud die kannst überall mitnehmen.

fang mit ner 5er an. das ist so ein allroundmass.

Wenn Du Süsswaser fischst mit der FLiege da reicht ne recht einfche mit einer einfachen bremse. gibt von redington ne günstige aus Kunststoff, die sollte es für den Einstieg schon sein.

Mach die aber genug Baacking aiuf die Rolle und kauf Dir eine wirklich anständige schnur. Ich empfehle eine 6er WF schwimmend.

Vorfach kannst Du DIr gezogenes selber kaufen oder selber knüpfen. 

Vorfachspitze würde ich Dir 16 empfelen und 1 meter lang.

Spare auch nicht bei den Fliegen. Also nix mit Fliegensets bei Askari ok. damit lockst Du nix.

Tigt lines und Petri Heil.


----------

